# Personality Traits



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Women, what personalilty traits do you find attractive in men?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Confidence, funny, ability to laugh at himself, a gentleman, ability to own mistakes/wrongdoing, someone who wants to confront issues, not side-sweep them, good to his mom...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and HAPPY.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

proudwidaddy said:


> Women, what personalilty traits do you find attractive in men?


1. A man who is devoted to his family, he takes it upon himself to provide financially, look out for & protect his wife & children, he even plays with the kids. 

2. A man who is not afraid to show genuine emotion to his wife- when he is feeling it. 

3. A man who -if given a barrel of lemons ....his response is to get busy & make lemonade with it...attitude is uplifting, always faith for a better tomorrow, sees the good amidst the temporary set backs. 

4. A man who can laugh at himself and can take his woman's irritating moments and get her to laugh at herself. (I guess this is called "sh** testing ability)

5. A man who is HONEST even if it hurts ....but sensitive in his delivery. 

6. A man who craves Sex, physical affection, cuddling and is emotionally romantic by his very nature. A horn dog is a plus so long as he keeps it at home!

7. A man who can argue his own beliefs and admit his own faults & shortcomings. (knowing what you stand for and the ability to be humble).

8. A man who is very careful to utter promises -because he knows he must be prepared to honor everything that comes out of his mouth to another ....a man you can TRUST / integrity. 

9. A Handy Man is very attractive to me, if a project needs done, he is on it, determined to figure it out, fix it, build it. 

10. A man who is a good listener, enjoys the give & take of communication. 

11. A man who can live within his means, careful with $$.


----------

